# Brushless DC (AC) motor



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.electrifyingtimes.com/Helmut_Schiller_motor.html

http://www.electrifyingtimes.com/brush.html


Permanent Magent-Axialfield-Machine (PAM)

~12inch Diamter & ~7inches long (pancake style)

"Active weight" 14.4 kg

65kw @ 400V @ 3000rpm @ 98% eff.

perfect for some type of wheel motor type operation...


----------



## Salty EV (Jun 8, 2009)

Any ideas on cost and a controller?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I just realized hat both the motor in this thread and the Agni Motors share a type of motor construction...

*axial flux(field) permanent magnet* 

Interesting....


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

price? availability? more specs?


----------

